# The idiots guide to motorhomes



## 98060 (Mar 9, 2006)

AS you know I'm a newbie and so many topics have been covered and I don't like to put information on htis site that has been before. However due to my newness I found this site interesting, but for all you die hards you will know it all. But for novices very helpfull.
Graham
http://www.hymer-rent.de/index.php?nav_id=61&my_car=9


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Link*

Hi

Very nice link with info for all and sundry.

Russell


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Idiots Guide to motorhomes*

Better posted twice than not at all ! Good on yer.

Smick


----------

